# Redfield Ranger Rangefinder not reading black targets ?



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got the raider 550 and its fine on black targets.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the Chuck Adams range finder and it dont read black targerts.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

bowmanxx said:


> I just got the raider 550 and its fine on black targets.


Sorry, I meant Raider not Ranger. I'm hoping I just got a defective pair. Mine was reading 31 yds on a 26yd target.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I'v also had several people tell me the same thing about the Nikon Archers Choice.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a buddy who has a bushnell bone collector range finder and it just doesnt read black targets. Not the same as your redfield, but has the same issue.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Black doesn't reflect light, sorry.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Black doesn't reflect light, sorry.


My 10yr old Bushnell's never had a problem.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Helps sometimes to try to range the leg were the rebarb is.SOMETIMES


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

My bushnell doesn't like black targets either. I shot shoot a tree close and then guess the rest.


----------

